# Spray Bar for Cobalt Aquatics E-X-T Aquarium Canister Filter?



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

I'm not a super handy person, but I would like to replace the outflow on this filter with a spray bar - anyone have any experience with this? Tips?
Thanks


----------



## Lilphil26 (Sep 15, 2015)

Can you just take a piece of pvc pipe and connect it with clear vinyl tubing? Just drill out holes in the pvc and mount it to your tank? Im assuming this is what your looking for? Sorry if its not


----------

